# WUHAN | Zhaojiaotiao Metro Station Tower | 229m | 47 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-26 by 被猫追杀


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-13 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^
the design is a whelock square 2.0  
wheelock square by a Bean fan, on Flickr


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

https://kknews.cc/news/8ggg5g4.html





















By 太阳黑子


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

holy cow there are around 40 buildings U/C or T/O above 200m in Wuhan


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

germanicboy said:


> holy cow there are around 40 buildings U/C or T/O above 200m in Wuhan


In Gaoloumi they have a list with all the Built+U/C+Pro 200m+ projects in Wuhan, they have 199 and counting. Only Shenzhen surpasses Wuhan I think. Maybe Guangzhou?


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Khale_Xi said:


> In Gaoloumi they have a list with all the Built+U/C+Pro 200m+ projects in Wuhan, they have 199 and counting. Only Shenzhen surpasses Wuhan I think. Maybe Guangzhou?


Wuhan has more than Guangzhou right now but there are some megaprojects planned in Guangzhou so it may be the opposite in a few years


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

This one looks familiar, is there already a thread for it? @zwamborn


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> In Gaoloumi they have a list with all the Built+U/C+Pro 200m+ projects in Wuhan, they have 199 and counting. Only Shenzhen surpasses Wuhan I think. Maybe Guangzhou?


this blows my mind


----------



## WesselKornel (Jun 15, 2011)

it has already been built in Shanghai; Wheelock Square (270 meter)


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A Chicagoan said:


> This one looks familiar, is there already a thread for it? @zwamborn


You're right.

We have a thread

(141) WUHAN | Zhaojia Station | 229m | 47 fl | U/C | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-27 by evankid


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it will be a wheelock square 2.0  . it should be taller

wheelock square shanghai is so gorgeous that they couldn't resist to make a copy in other chinese city


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-23 by 被猫追杀


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-01 by jennyhexihua


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-08 by 嗨懒羊羊


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wuhan is boosting


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-24 by mas1back 










2022-08-27 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-07 by evankid 










2022-09-18 by 太阳黑子 

A better view on the roof


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-27 by jennyhexihua


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-09 by evankid


----------

